# Become a Hard Member



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

<------------------

_A parody to the Elite Member.


It is easy to request this special feature, in your post shout : "I want my hard member". Specially created because the Sexual Pictures/Adult Area is gone. _



[IMG2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=651507[/IMG2]


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

do they have a wet member ha ha


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Not possible. Your avatar is animated. 
Thanks for trying to join this important cause.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Hook me up!
PM it to me


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

This is fuckin funny man haha!


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_ *PreMier* 
I can´t send through PM, it doesn´t allow attachments. 
_


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Erase that, so no one ganks my shit haha


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I'm going to steal it!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Fuck you!

Vieope- I have a feeling Prince might get mad at you


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Now was that a nice thing to say?!


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I was thinking Prince might get pissed, too.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Now was that a nice thing to say?!



You were gonna steal my shit


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I like mine better anyway.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Make one for Var.  "Softee"


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I'm "hard".  Seriously guys!  Lemme be in your club.  I'm cool!  I'm a winner.  People like me!


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Vieope- I have a feeling Prince might get mad at you





> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I was thinking Prince might get pissed, too.


_He would be upset if I was making elites and moderators. 
*Prince* is nice, he understand that it is for a good cause. _


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Oh shit.. Var looks mad.


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I'm "hard".  Seriously guys!  Lemme be in your club.  I'm cool!  I'm a winner.  People like me!


_Say the words.  _


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

If you can put the Hard Member thing in AND zoom my avi, I'll say it.    My avi is too small as it is


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_*Var*  _


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Try it and see if it is small. I can make a better one. _


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

We're gonna be in big trouble.


----------



## bigss75 (May 18, 2004)

They took out the nudie pictures


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Try that *Var*._


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Var's avatar is sexy it'll be too much if it says hard member too


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

How u doin', Rockgazer?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

okay n you?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

wanted to be a wet member but my avi's animated so i can't


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I like the Wet Member idea!


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

me too guess ill get a new avatar


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Use the one in your sig.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

okay how do i change my avatar?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

brb date w photoshop


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Change your avatar *Var*, let´s see how it looks. 


If you find a new avatar, that is not animated, it is possible to do the wet member. _


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I'll do it as soon as I come in tomorrow.  I'm on way out of work right now!


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

k i made a new avi what do i now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

lol, ok im gonna try to make me one


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

shit not good enough


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Change the font.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

yeah but i gotta take a friend 2 rotten.com n make him puke 1st


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

check it out :-D


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

well if its on the white Bg it works :mumble:


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

sweet we have 2 boy cats that r the best so lovable


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_I will do it now.  _


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_*Cats* _


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_*rockgazer69*  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

yours is a lil better 


No no
hey rockgazers
take a pic of you all wet with a white shirt on

then let him make it a "Wet member"


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2004)

damn, I just ruined Vieope's parade and moved that user group status down.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

LOL  You could of had us remove it?


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_That is even better. That way people don´t confuse us with Elites or Moderators.  _


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL  You could of had us remove it?



I could have, but then Vieope would have started a thread about how I am a dictator.


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> I could have, but then Vieope would have started a thread about how I am a dictator.


_You know that was just a joke.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

I actually likes where the old "Elite Member" was 

Bad Vieope


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_I think it looks better now.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

I think you need to fix mine, so I dont have this white box around it


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

okay how do i get it on there?


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think you need to fix mine, so I dont have this white box around it


_Ok  _


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> okay how do i get it on there?


_I did one for you, it is here. _


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

cool thanks but how do i get it where my old 1 is?


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Right click save as.  Then upload it.


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_There is something called "use cp"  then you click "Edit Options" and change your avatar. _


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

doin it now


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> I could have, but then Vieope would have started a thread about how I am a dictator.




Did Vieope already call you a dictator?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

yay I'm IM's 1st official Wet Member


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

am i gonna get in trouble?


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Did Vieope already call you a dictator?


_Not exactly but it was meant as a joke. 

Look at the first post. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30743 _


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Did Vieope already call you a dictator?



yes.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30743&highlight=dictator


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Oh man. lol
Prince puts up with a lot of shit between you and rock


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Got it, delete plz.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Prince, do you prefer that we not have the text under our avitars?  Or does it matter?


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2004)

Leave it, I am not going to tell people what kind of avatars they can and cannot use, with the exception of pornography.


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> yes.


_*Prince*, when I started that thread you know that it was not to make you look bad or anything. 
I even sent you a PM saying that I was sorry because you understood it not like the way I intended it. _


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Ok, I am going to sleep. Good night everybody. _


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Take care


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)




----------



## NickB (May 18, 2004)

I want my hard member!


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

you need a non animated avatar 1st


----------



## NickB (May 18, 2004)

Oh just get a gif editor.  

Bah, i'll do it myself! Once I get unlazy.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Its easy if you wanna take the time to edit your gif


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> Oh just get a gif editor.


_If you could do that for us, it would be great. I don´t have a  animated gif editor here.  _


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Do you want one ? You could be the second "wet member".  _


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

As a virgin, I'm not sure that'd be appropriate.. can you think of any other names to give me?


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Virgin Member? _


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Wet Member but Virgin ?  
Think of something and let me know. It can´be that big word. _


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

I'm open about it, but it doesn't need to be on every post I make lol


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rauschgift (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> As a virgin, I'm not sure that'd be appropriate.. can you think of any other names to give me?



In that case "extra wet member".


----------



## Rauschgift (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> As a virgin, I'm not sure that'd be appropriate.. can you think of any other names to give me?



In that case extra wet member.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

^I like that idea

How about only Girls can be wet members and only guys can be
Hard members

It makes more sense that way doesnt it??


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Yes, that is how it is working. 
BTW, we have one "wet member" only. _


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

[img2]http://www.mcforums.100megs22.com/forums/images/smiles/337.gif[/img2]


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_*Cats*, *PreMier* wants to talk to you. _


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

I believe in food :bounce:


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Hey, that is mine.  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _*Cats*, *PreMier* wants to talk to you. _



LOL
I know i cant keep him away from my back end

My tail is so sore....


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

PreMier, hows that tricep pain???


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Ok, who is gonna be the next member of our prestigious club?  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

^oh man
lemme tell you var...


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Oh shit...I still gotta get my avi set up.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

PreMier has to relax on the tricep workouts...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=653062#post653062


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

GBC needs to become a wet member 

hmmm
how bout we go search and destroy (journals lol)
spam every thread, with the link to this thread, and everyone will

JOIN THE DARK SIDE
MWAHAHAH


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

GBC doesnt want to join because she's a "V".  I think she said so in this thread somewhere


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Yes but we can convince her. 

I don´t think spam is the best choice, we need to call the best people around. Those members that have the right and the glory to be a "Hard Member". _


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Bastards


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

who cares if she is a virgin?
Guys can be virgins and still be hard

and girls who masturbate will know if they are wet....
ummm....

Even if not
Its just a little game...


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

GBC's avitar has "an effect on me" everytime I see it!


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Exactly 
One of our goals is to bring back to life the "Ault Area", I know that *Prince* has that in a back up disk. We can put it in a free host.   _


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I never even got to see it.  I gotta go Elite soon.  I feel like a freeloader.


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Oh shit...I still gotta get my avi set up.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

bein a virgin does not rule out the wet bein dead however would


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

but it is kinda racy...chaste member?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> GBC's avitar has "an effect on me" everytime I see it!


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I'm boring you, GBC???


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_*greekblondechic* _


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

= surprised

  = yawning 

dont get it twisted!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

hahaha, wet member goes well w/ my pic


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Use it.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> = surprised
> 
> = yawning
> ...



 = embarassed

 = suprised


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

Oh phooey, whatever!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> = embarassed
> 
> = suprised








 = Really Suprised


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2004)

_Now that looks good.  
*maniclion* _


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

_Ok, we need a new strategy.  _


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

_I see that *greekblondechic* is wet. _


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Its because she sees your hard.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

I wanna be a hard member.  C'mon bunny - hook me up.


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

_*Var* sucks. He didn´t want to enter our cool tree house club. _


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I wanna be a hard member.  C'mon bunny - hook me up.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Can you switch my title?  I want to be a "Swollen Member"


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Can you switch my title?  I want to be a "Swollen Member"



That's weird you mention that and thats who I'm listening to 

Working late night, not that we hate light
Just feels right, that's when tracks come out tight
Thoughts start creeping, people are sleeping
Pull words out of the dreams, it's the deep end
It's the deep end, people are sleeping


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Can you switch my title?  I want to be a "Swollen Member"




_Hahaha NO!  _


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> That's weird you mention that and thats who I'm listening to
> 
> Working late night, not that we hate light
> ...




HAHA, I was listening to them earlier.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Hahaha NO!  _


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

_*nikegurl*  New type of avatar, .PNG with 24 bits. It is named .GIF you can rename it to .PNG later. Try uploading this way.  
_


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_


_It is not possible with that title, it is too long.  That is why Hard and Wet work so well. _


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Fine.. be that way!


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

bunny - pretty please can i be hard instead of wet?


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

haven't ya ever heard....a hard woman is good to find?


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> bunny - pretty please can i be hard instead of wet?



Thats scary 










































 j/k!


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

it could definitely be scary....but not the way i mean it.  

now swollen member would definitely be scary in any context!


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

_*nikegurl*  _


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

thanks!  (but i can't freaking make it work.)

i saved it as a jpg file but when i try to change my profile it says the file isn't the right kind.  i'm bad at this stuff.  sorry!


----------



## Vieope (May 21, 2004)

_Save it as .gif  or .png and then upload it.   _


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

jo-anna wants to be a juicy member im gonna try n make her a custom avatar she wants this with a flesh colored suit


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

oo, do me!! I wanna get wet... member


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

Vieope can you do these ladies? my photoshop is screwed until I figure out where my daughter stored some files.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Sure  _


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Why is yours pink now?


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Mine is pink now ? _


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Around the rabbit... its pink.  It wasnt pink before.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Because it is not gif anymore.. it is PNG, here it is trasnparent. I will fix it. _


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Why did you make it PNG in the first place?


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

I found some pics that'd make good avatars for wet members




they might get us more hard members too.




one for albob too


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why did you make it PNG in the first place?


_Because I am cool.  _


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

it looks blue around the rabbit to me just a shadow


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Because I am cool.  _




Cool?  You have a pink avatar!  Thats not cool


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_*Muscle_Girl* _


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Is there another avatar to make?_


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

For Spitfire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my cat powerlifts


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

Yes Jo-Anna wants one as specified above? in post 161


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Yes.  
BTW, Good suggestions of avatars. _


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

the other avatar suggestions are just recruiting tools. how many members do we need to get dirty pics back


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> the other avatar suggestions are just recruiting tools. how many members do we need to get dirty pics back




You couldnt view the pics unless elite anyways 

I miss them


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_I heard good things about that area. 
Is my avatar ok now? _


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

opt 2 for Spitfire


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

yep no pink no blue


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Yup, its better.  Damn, those lips are so hot.  I need a BJ


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Jo-Anna´s avatar can´t be made, the picture when resized looks too small. Give one suggestion to her and let me know. I will make it tomorrow.  _


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

hard member to swollen member to exploding member?


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

okay thank you I'll tell her to come choose one here or pick her own


----------



## Michael D (May 28, 2004)

I will take one "hard member" please


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _*Muscle_Girl* _


Wuwu, thanks so much..*does a lil turn* how I look?


----------



## Michael D (May 28, 2004)

Wow, that sounded kinda gay  How bout this:  Make mine a hard member please!


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

_*Michael D*_


----------



## Michael D (May 28, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Wuwu, thanks so much..*does a lil turn* how I look?


_Very nice. _


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> Thanks!


_Ok   Tell me if you can´t set up the avatar. Sometimes a few browsers have a problem with .gif _


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

Is "Hard Member" for all the cheap SOB's that can't pay the 18 bucks as a contribution to the site, and have the honor of being a real "Elite Member".


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _A parody to the Elite Member.
> 
> 
> It is easy to request this special feature, in your post shout : "I want my hard member". *Specially created because the Sexual Pictures/Adult Area is gone. *_



Now with this new fersion I cant just qoute... I need to have atleast 10 characters.  Fuck Vb3


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

_FFFUUUCCKK _


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _FFFUUUCCKK _




Fuck what?  Fuck Vb3?


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck what?  Fuck Vb3?


_Fuck the 10 letters limit. Where is the gallery?_


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Fuck the 10 letters limit. Where is the gallery?_




Sorry, I am slow.  Gallery?  There is no gallery, its Vb3.


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, I am slow.  Gallery?  There is no gallery, its Vb3.


_I thought that you would pick that up when I said fuck with 10 letters 
There will be a gallery and other nice things. Let´s be positive about it.
I am glad that the  and italics are still here.  _


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

I dont think Ive ever seen Vieope say fuck before!


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

_Learning the wrong english now.  _


----------



## maniclion (May 28, 2004)

Usually the bad words are the first you learn in a foreign language.


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I dont think Ive ever seen Vieope say fuck before!



You are a bad fuqqin influence VAR


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

All I can say about the past 3 posts is...


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

Pppprrriiiiinnnnnnccccceeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

if it ain't broke don't fix it !!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Anyone know how to unfuq the edit avatar once you press do not use avatar ,I did it to remove mine to change it, it seems like you are stuck with that decision . The reset field button does nothing and I cannot find a place that lets you put up an avatar. EDIT what then? WTF?


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

I'll sacrifice mine to see if that is a fact.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

no don't what if you can't get it back up


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

uh the avatar I mean


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

I tried nothing works.  I guess we will have to wait til Rob fixes it.  No sweat off my back.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Thank you if anyone says chivalry is dead send 'em to me n I'll tell them it lives in you.


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

There I's back with by handsome Lion face.


----------



## kvyd (May 29, 2004)

how bout one like squirting member , or stinky member
?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

if you can fit it on a 75x75 avatar....


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Yay my avatar is working n I'm starting to like this new set up.


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2004)

Yeah,

Prince fixed the avatars...  The new format definately has some perks


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Thank you Prince   . Are thumbnails coming back?


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> jo-anna wants to be a juicy member im gonna try n make her a custom avatar she wants this one



this is definately the one that wins my vote...


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> this is definately the one that wins my vote...



Yeah I give it   up and more...


----------

